# SuperSix Upgrade to Di2



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

I have a 2012 SuperSix 54 cm with SRAM Force. I'm thinking about changing the gruppo to Ultegra Di2. I'm not fully decided yet, but I'm researching on what it will take.

So, the external Di2 is a no-brainer. What I can't find out are the wiring lengths. Does anyone have know where I can find this information or maybe post the lengths needed? I believe there are 6 wires needed.

On the other hand, maybe I should just buy a 2014 SuperSix EVO with Di2 installed and sell the SuperSix...


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd take option 2, unless you really, REALLY like your bike.

cheers


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Yup.. get a Di2 frame. If you're not concerned about warranty issues you can drill three 6mm holes and do everything internally with a internal battery.


----------

